# Brine Shrimp Eggs



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone on the forum cultivate their own brine shrimp.
Whats the difference between the Sanfransico bay brine shrimp and great lakes brine shrimp.
Also has anyone tried Inve brine shrimp?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

as far as I know they're just two different brands. the end result is similar or identical...

you just need the correct netting, a plastic bottle and an airpump and some salt


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i've used instant shrimp w/ some success. http://www.atlantisaquatics.co.uk/acatalog/brineshrimp.html 
it's the 11th item


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I read somthing about the two lakes just being different temps.. but only slightly.. I never had an issue


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Cool thanks for your replies.
Reading on the web brought out a whole plethora of brine shrimp material.
After a while a reading too much minutae on brine shrimp I end up loosing the forest for the trees if you know what I mean.


Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I hatch brine for my fry - all those instructions are over the top, the damn things just wanna hatch.

My setup:

1. Jam jar, with a hole cut out of the top
2. Airstone and pump
3. Small amount of table salt
4. Very small amount of baking soda
5. Water
6. 24 hours 

After 24 hours or so, sit the jar under a light for like 10-15 minutes, then voila, lots of bbs!

I don't measure anything exact, just put a "small" amount in.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The difference between the SF shrimp and the GSL is the size of the newly hatched naupli. The ones from Great Salt Lake are larger. This can be an issue if the newly hatched fry are not large enough to eat them.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

*Cheers*

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

This is what I think is the laziest and most creative design for a shrimp factory;

DIY Factory


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not a bad idea, except I wouldn't want to continually put more salt in my tank (even if it is just a little). I just use a coffee filter to catch the hatched artemia.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Good point, never thought about that one.


----------

